# veilside stealth



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres one of the latest veilside cars from japsalon ...its been finished in satin black at the customers request..I think it really works well...










Cheers Gaz


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i love wide arch cars. . . . 

it looks like an RC car!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

OH MY GOD! 


Pass me the tissues! 

Amazing work Gaz :smokin:


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

This being mine


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Can I just ask how much it would cost to have that kit fitted & painted along with a suitable set of rims like those?

I LOVE the way it looks


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Jags ...Im working on a kit fit paint and wheel package at the moment takes about a month to create one car ...i will be posting up the process of the build in the projects forum so you can see what it entails ...not straight forward as the rear arches will have to be cut and welded to allow for the rear wheels to fit underneath with out rubbing ..

will pm you details shortly 

cheers Gaz


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

veilside combat said:


> Heres one of the latest veilside cars from japsalon ...its been finished in satin black at the customers request..I think it really works well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anymore?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

32's have always been the lesser car :nervous:  opcorn::chuckle:

The 32's definately look sooo good with that type of styling, I would have one ...........of those lesser cars.

Great stuff!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

That looks very good indeed, and I'm not usually a fan of kits.

How does the wider wheels/wheel offset affect handling. Do you get a lot more bump steer etc and does the handling become a bit erratic?

Cheers
Nito


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

There will be more coming, but you'll just have to wait to see what I post next week :thumbsup:

However KAERU's black car is stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## Chi (Mar 19, 2008)

Love the Wide arches i want some!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> There will be more coming, but you'll just have to wait to see what I post next week :thumbsup:
> 
> However KAERU's black car is stunning :thumbsup:


Am i correct in thinking this is Jeremy's car?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes mate it is!


----------



## sandon32 (Jul 22, 2007)

NITO said:


> That looks very good indeed, and I'm not usually a fan of kits.
> 
> How does the wider wheels/wheel offset affect handling. Do you get a lot more bump steer etc and does the handling become a bit erratic?
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in this too, how does the wider track affect the handling?

Love the look of them both by the way, matt black, now there's an idea.... no more polishing!!:smokin:

Cheers,


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's a little sneak of mine but the official photos etc. won't be up till next week as its not finished :nervous:











I do find that the old truck ruts in the motorways left hand lane is an arse, sometimes quite unnerving at speeds. But its now running the new *MEISTER R* suspension & so far its been superb on the handling. Very go-kart like 
However I'll comment properly once the HICAS is locked out soon & then the car is set up by I.A.MOTORSPORT for the correct geometry, height & tracking etc.


----------

